# Vertex Rx-U 1.5L - Replacement parts?



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can purchase replacement parts for this unit. The top end of the shaft where the rubber washer is house cracked off. Looking to see if I can just purchase the shaft.


----------

